# Wanted: 1978-1980 team murray bmx



## brokeass (Feb 8, 2013)

WANTED TO BUY: 1978- 1980 Team Murray BMX. Chrome & gold version. Will consider any condition or any parts. Thanks!


----------



## Smoopy's (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a red frame with the chrome forks if you're interested..79  model I believe..same gussett


----------



## brogers93 (Apr 12, 2013)

That was my first BMX bike...exactly.


----------



## Cycle24-7 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Murray muscle bike vintage frame and fork*

I have the red one too. Its for sale in my e-bay store...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Team-Murray...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item257cbde52e


----------



## BigDaddio (Apr 29, 2020)

I have one if you're still interested 7 years after your post.


----------



## ops376 (Jan 14, 2021)

BigDaddio said:


> I have one if you're still interested 7 years after your post.



Do you still have it? I'm looking as well.


----------

